# MK4 headlight wiring diagram



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

im looking for a diagram as to which wire in the harness that plugs in the light does what. im thinking a bout putting fogs into my non-fog lights but i need the number for the pin in the connector so it works with my switch.
any input is appreciated.


----------



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

i know someone around here has this info.


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (dirtydumpd18t)*

is this what your looking for?










_Modified by GLIgeorge at 7:58 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (GLIgeorge)*

heres a link too http://forums.thecarlounge.net...76346


----------



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

yes thats exactly what i was looking for thank you!


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (dirtydumpd18t)*

no problem glad to be of help


----------



## hekspolo (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (GLIgeorge)*

love that diagram, exactly what I need for my swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should be in faq


----------



## Redryuu (Aug 22, 2009)

GLIgeorge said:


> is this what your looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on the picture above where would the city lights be run from?


----------

